# Free Guppies!



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, guys! My friend had two guppies and they were both supposed to be males, but one was a female and one was a male. They had fry, and she wanted to get out of the hobby and give away her fish. She actually didn't feed them and hated them. So, she gave me the one adult left(One died. Is it normal for the male to kill the female?) and she was pretty sure it was the male. She also gave me three of the fry. The three fry will be kept in a tank of their own and I want to introduce the adult into my 15 gall. If my signature is still messed up (I changed it on one computer and it didn't change on the other) then Sir Bubbles and all of the ghost shrimp have died. The snails are now in the 15 gall. Would it be okay to introduce the adult into my big tank? If so, how should I introduce him? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Males will harass the females to death, that's why the suggested ratio is at least 2 females per male, and sometimes, even with 3-4 per male, it'll still happen. :-(

You should be able to just acclimate him to that tank.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Omg. The adult I got is really a female and she is VERY PREGNANT!!! I did some extra research just to make sure that she was a he and she isn't a he! She is in a two gallon bowl with the three fry. I'll be posting pics of her soon!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is the female adult guppy. Just for conformation, she is pregnant, right?







Here are some of the fry. Can anyone tell the gender?







And here is a top view of the tank.







What do you guys think?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

AHHH! I love the females tail! It looks like the fry have carried on that Gene.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Is it just me or does one of the fry in the second pic look pregnant like mom? She has the dark spot behind her stomach...


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Right now, the are slightly see through (can't think of the word) so you can see her organs.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh yeah. I was just being crazy!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with raising guppy fry? I really need help and I just took the fish because my friend was mistreating them and I do really want them but I need some advise. Should I take the three little ones out of the tank because mom is pregnant? Is mom even pregnant at all? Is the tank too small? Should I be worried about anything else? Please help!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Get a 5-10gal and a heater with maybe a small filter, sponge would be good, and some floating plants and they'll be happy. I've got six males in a ten with that and they seem to like it. ... When they're not harassing each other, lol. But they seem to have calmed down.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Chevko said:


> Get a 5-10gal and a heater with maybe a small filter, sponge would be good, and some floating plants and they'll be happy. I've got six males in a ten with that and they seem to like it. ... When they're not harassing each other, lol. But they seem to have calmed down.


+1
When I'm actually trying to raise them, I basically treat my guppy fry the same as my adults, with the only major difference being that I crush the food into a size they can manage and feed them more often. Otherwise, they seem to do really well just grazing on whatever they can find when loose in the tank with the adults (granted, this tank is well planted and has been established for nearly a year - so there's lots of places for the fry to hide and a healthy amount of algae and other stuff for them to munch on at their leisure).


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

She doesn't quite look pregnant to me, or if she is, it's really early.

We added a bunch of fake plants in our tank to raise them in the parents' tank, it's a lot less stressful on all of us, and the parents do their own culling of any sickly ones.

Your babies will be fine in there, they won't stress mom out at all, plus, guppies don't like being alone.

Have you tried contacting a pet store to see if anyone would take them in? I would take them, but my fiance is trying to get out of fancies and into commons. >_<


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Another thing you can do with the younger ones is see if you know anyone who keeps larger, more aggressive fishes - as morbid as it sounds, any fry I get anymore go to a coworker who keeps cichlids and uses my fry as feeders. It's a win-win in that my tanks don't get overrun and he gets free feeders that are fed a quality diet and are from a healthy tank.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

We use our African Clawed Frogs for the same thing. Sometimes the bettas would get them, before we put the bettas and guppies together.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't really have the means to get a 5 or 10 gall right now... I have a hurricane-like tall glass that would be about that size. Would a tall tank be okay for fry?


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Btw check out my "Guppy Spawn Log" for more info about them!


----------

